# table saw help do i build one or buy one



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

alright i want a good saw but they are fairly expensive i want one that i can throw a sheet of plywood on there and not have to worry about it moving so my question is, is it better to buy a smaller saw and build a table around it or is getting a cabinet style from jet or powerhouse going to work better 

if anyone has a large table saw they want to sell let me know
thanks


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

keep an eye on craigslist and be prepared to jump on any cabinet saw you see. good ones sell fast.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Grizzly is the way to go


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Texas T said:


> Grizzly is the way to go


Daughter works there and I live about 3 minutes from there...


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

You are not going to be all that happy with a table top model
built into a table. The little guys just don't have the power and only
a belt drive can give you the depth of cut you will sometimes need.

Some guys use a skill saw with a guide and do pretty well.

I would hold out for a real table saw if you can.


----------



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

I've got an older Craftsman 10" table saw at my dads house collecting dust in the shed. You can have it for 50 bucks if you want.

Also have a old radial arm saw I'll throw in for another 25.00, it needs a table built for it however.

PM if interested.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I have a Grizzly 3hp cabinet saw but I don't even try to cut full size sheets with it. You really need an infeed and outfeed support for the full size sheets and I don't have the room. Well, I do have an outfeed table but I still refuse to try to cut a sheet by myself.

I use one of the following methods to break the sheets down to manageable size and then cut them to final dimensions using the table saw.

*Method 1* - I have the lumber yard cut the sheets into manageable size when I buy them. Home Depot will cut them. I have asked them to make several cuts in the past and they didn't charge extra for more than one cut. Also, the hardwood lumber yard (Clark's) does the same without any gripes. That's their job. Note: Have them cut to size slightly larger than final. Accuracy and blade condition is not a strong point in the yard saws. :-( Example. For cabinets that will be 23 1/4 wide, I have them rip the sheet at 24 inch mark. Sometimes, crosscut them also. Sure helps in the long run.

*Method 2* - Track Saw. I bought a fairly economical track saw sold under the Scheppach name. Now, Grizzly has come out with the same model. I have two 55 inch Grizzly tracks that I use on full size sheets. I place a 1 inch piece of rigid foam insulation under the plywood and set the track in place and cut away. The insulation helps with tear out underneath, and the zero clearance rubber on the track helps with tear out topside. Note: I cut the sheet of insulation into four pieces so I can store it when not needed, or just use one piece for cross cuts. 

Note the 1 inch hard maple the saw ripped! 

Hope this helps.
Here are a few pics.
Mike


----------



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

fishnut i sent u a pm 
man some good about the track saw 
thanks guys


----------



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

do those tracks snap together for longer lengths


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I breakdown the large sheets with a track saw and then do final cuts on my table saw. 

I have a Powermatic 64B which is a contractor saw, but a good one. I took the metal legs off of it and built a plywood base with dust collection. I also have a 4x8 outfeed table .

It works great and I have never needed a more powerful saw.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

fishologist said:


> do those tracks snap together for longer lengths


There is a connector bar that fits in a slot in the track. It has four small set screws so you can secure the two tracks as one.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

If you are mainly working with sheet products, look at something like this as a far less expensive alternative - http://www.widgetworksunlimited.com/Panel_Saw_DIY_Frame_Kit_p/ww-panel_saw-diy.htm


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

craiglist is your friend. Lots of good deals on there. I also own a track saw to break down sheet goods and i bought a rigid cast iron model on craiglist for 200 dollars and it has more that exceeded my expectations for the woodworking and remodeling that i have done.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

A tablesaw is the heart of your shop. Squease the pocket book and buy a "Cabinet Type" 3 horse power minimum and build the shop from that starting point. Mike says it well you need an infeed and outfeed table to cut full sheet plywood safely.

dick


----------

